# No partnership wizard



## billz (Oct 15, 2004)

Dear TSG,

I have seen a similar question but did not see a reply?

I am new to Pocket PC, I have HP Ipaq 6515 "partnered" with zt3352 (HP Pavillion). I setup the iPaq a couple of months ago fine. Then I didn't recharge for about 3 weeks, and the battery was flat. 

I recharged and ran backup.

I tried to run Active sync and it tried "connecting" - then no partnership.

I uninstalled but reinstalled with the cradle attached. Same result.

I then read the manual and uninstalled and reinstalled without the cradle. When I connected the cradle there was no partnership wizard. I tried to run Active sync and it tried "connecting" - then no partnership.

I am getting no help from HP? Please can you help as the ipaq is now an expensive mobile phone!!

All the Best


Bill Z


----------



## billz (Oct 15, 2004)

Dear Bill,

I have fixed the problem using Microsoft Knowledge base Q286325.

I did 2 things different

I removed synchronised files and used activesync 4

Bill Z


----------

